# Javier Reyes (AAL) new Ibanez 8 string



## IAMLORDVADER (Aug 25, 2011)

from his fb page, Looks awesome


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering when they were gonna get him an upgrade from his RGA8 while Tosin rocked a bunch of gorgeous customs 

Looks pretty damn fine to me


----------



## Tree (Aug 25, 2011)

Do want. Any word on the specs?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks awesome! I love seeing more classy 8 strings!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2011)

So nice. Very classy.


----------



## MABGuitar (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the beauty of this guitar really compliments Javier's playing.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 25, 2011)

THAT is a sick 8, right up there with meshuggah man


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice guitar! Jealous as hell.

Anyway, he is underestimated.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn, to bad guitars like this arent offered to the public...


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 25, 2011)

I liked his TIL so much better. I'm completely bummed that he sold it, that was such a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 25, 2011)

Very classy and I love the finish.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that a modified lower cutaway I see?


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 25, 2011)

dimarzio pickups?


----------



## Valennic (Aug 25, 2011)

Much jelly resides within me.


----------



## pstol (Aug 25, 2011)

This just in: Ibanez RGA8 sales skyrocket (relatively speaking).


----------



## RubenBernges (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice to see that, I was beginning to feel sorry for Javier with his RGA8 while Tosin was playing his customs.

I was sad to see him sell his TIL for something as soulless as a mac as well.


----------



## gator99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks cool but I wonder if he specifically requested a 3-piece body or not.


----------



## RobZero (Aug 25, 2011)

indeed classy, but it's a bit too simple looking for me..a flame or quilted top would look so elegant on that.
well, at least he stopped playing rgas


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful RG8 (it makes me want to go out and get one again even more...)


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 25, 2011)

It's nice,but it ...LACS ( giggle) the "wow" factor .

Seems like a solid workhorse ,though.

Hope we listen more of Javier in the new AAL , i like his compositions and the tone he gets out of his fingers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 25, 2011)

Rosewood board?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2011)

gator99 said:


> Looks cool but I wonder if he specifically requested a 3-piece body or not.



It looks like it's neck through 

That said I'd take either of Tosin's Strandbergs or his maple burl Ibanez over that in a heartbeat


----------



## Augury (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn nice!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice! simple yet elegant. +1 for wanting specs!


----------



## ManWithDaPlan (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice guitar. I'd also like to hear more of his influence. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of Animals as Leaders, or at least maybe Tosin's stuff, but I thought Reyes' solo ideas were very interesting.


----------



## theclap (Aug 25, 2011)

gator99 said:


> Looks cool but I wonder if he specifically requested a 3-piece body or not.



Noticed that too, the middle piece of wood looks way too wide to be a neck-through. What's up with the locking trem and no locking nut? There's gotta be something going on here that we're not aware of


----------



## TheBotquax (Aug 25, 2011)

Expecting black Ibanez

Leave pleasantly surprised


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 25, 2011)

That is probably the nicest Ibanez 8 I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## F0rte (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my god sex.
Nice bro.
Cant wait to see you jam that shit!


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 26, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> I think the beauty of this guitar really compliments Javier's playing.



And his gorgeous body.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 26, 2011)

Simple, yet elegant.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like a wide, seven piece neck through body to me. Almost like the KxK necks. I discovered that my Santucci Treblebass has a five piece neck that looks like that, after I stripped the fire engine red paint off. 



theclap said:


> Noticed that too, the middle piece of wood looks way too wide to be a neck-through. What's up with the locking trem and no locking nut? There's gotta be something going on here that we're not aware of



Is that a trem?


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, its not a trem. Its the weird locking non trem Edge they have for the RG2228's, RGA8s, and the Mick Thompson sigs.


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 26, 2011)

full blown LACS, or just one of the Custom painted ones?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks sleek, I really like it, even with the black burst, which I'm usually not a fan of. Those pups look like DiMarzio DA 8's to me, I have the same in my RGA8 and they look exactly the same. Good choice!

You can tell that the edges / back of the headstock are not painted, so it might not be a neck-thru, but who knows.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 26, 2011)

That is indeed sexy.


----------



## MastrXploder (Aug 26, 2011)

mmmmm sessy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2011)

BangandBreach said:


> full blown LACS, or just one of the Custom painted ones?



I's a proper LACS.


----------



## Greatoliver (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice, looks great. Interesting that there's no locking tuners.


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I's a proper LACS.


 Very Cool. Glad to see him with a new toy.


----------



## Psycroptica (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not an Ibanez fan, but that looks great. I love the simplicity of the burst and the finish.


----------

